# Can you put a clone straight into flowering?



## pete bates (May 22, 2008)

I've got a nice girl going and I'm wondering if I could take some cuttings off of the bottom and put them in some rock wool in a hydro system and put them straight into flowering without any time for veg. Anybody have any experience with this? I think I read it somewhere on here before... 


Even if I don't put them straight into flowering will they still grow roots if I put them in veg even if its week 3 or 4 of flowering when I cut them?


----------



## ChaoticMetal (May 22, 2008)

*Once they are rooted, yes you my put them into flower, every strain reacts diff though, indicas usually do well with some veg time, while sativas get huge anyway, so this is how to do them indoor as dwarves. 12-12 right away.*


----------



## pete bates (May 23, 2008)

So I must give them at least a little time in veg to get the roots going? I guess my question should have been written "will root development still occur for clones that are immediately put under 12/12 light?". I hope it will work, because I'm putting two cuttings into my recently vacated hydro systems (previously occupied by males, ) after just one day in rapid rooters for root development.


----------



## Jriggs (May 23, 2008)

yes you can, some veg time is recomended though (2 weeks min) but if you have a bonzaie grow goign it is how you do it.

you wont get good yeields maybe 3-4 grams at the very top. It does deepend on your strain, tempeture, etc... 

make sure oyu use a gloning poweder/gel. I like to scrape off the top most layer of the bottom of the stem witha razor. keep it in standing water till roots take (1/2 inch).

its not worth it imo...


----------



## 40acres (May 23, 2008)

when i took clones to see if i could do it in soil, I let one of them go straight to 12/12. I harvested yesterday. It didnt get anywhere near as big, but I ended up with a half from it. It was less than a foot high.


----------



## ThunderLips (May 23, 2008)

people do this with SoG pack in as many as they can in a small space, get anywhere from 10g to an OZ per plant, at a little over a foot tall.


----------



## 40acres (May 23, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> people do this with SoG pack in as many as they can in a small space, get anywhere from 10g to an OZ per plant, at a little over a foot tall.


IU am trying it right now. I had them in veg after cloning for almost two weeks, and switched them to 12/12. I am on day 3 of it.


----------



## pete bates (May 24, 2008)

OK, so I think I'll let most of my clones veg for at least two weeks, but two or three of them are going to get put straight into flower. The more I get after this first flowering the better off I'll be I'm guessing. Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## ChaoticMetal (May 24, 2008)

pete bates said:


> OK, so I think I'll let most of my clones veg for at least two weeks, but two or three of them are going to get put straight into flower. The more I get after this first flowering the better off I'll be I'm guessing. Thanks for all of the input!


*
Do they have any roots, or are they just cuttings, I have never heard of putting a cutting into 12-12 with no roots and get it to live & produce. Or are they rooted clones that you want to immediatly put into 12-12. (ya havent been very specific)
*


----------



## pete bates (May 24, 2008)

no roots yet, just cuttings. Will it not develop roots in 12/12 light? I guess I'll actually be waiting 3 or 4 days for some roots to develop, but not much. That's what I want to know, will the roots still develop in the flower chamber of my cab, because they sure do on plants that already have roots.


----------



## ChaoticMetal (May 24, 2008)

pete bates said:


> no roots yet, just cuttings. Will it not develop roots in 12/12 light? I guess I'll actually be waiting 3 or 4 days for some roots to develop, but not much. That's what I want to know, will the roots still develop in the flower chamber of my cab, because they sure do on plants that already have roots.


*No, cuttings need 100% humidity for the first 3 days, and much weaker light than usually used to flower. Even if you took them out of a propagation chamber after 3 days, and saw no roots yet, i still think it would fail. A plant should be stress free when flowering also, even if you succeeded it would be highly stressed wich could result in hermaphroditic traits coming through.*


----------



## pete bates (May 26, 2008)

OK thanks, I'll wait until I see roots then!


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 26, 2008)

I hear you can do this with stretchy plants but not shorter plants,for there wont be much yield.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 29, 2008)

*the only reason i flower clones is to pre sex the plant.
i just built a machine for cheap that will out do most aeroponic spray cloners.let me get the details worked out and ill start a thread....PEACE

*


----------



## 346ss (Jun 1, 2008)

theoretically, if you were to have a clone with a well developed root system, and you just transplanted.. how long would you wait to try and put in a 12/12?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 1, 2008)

*3-4 days peace*


----------



## gordyb420 (Jun 1, 2008)

you have to root your clones but yes you can put ROOTED clones straight in to flower inspite of size. the mother should be atleast 8weeks old but, if your taking cuttings off a flowering plant they will root quicker but, need to be reverted back into veg to start the flowering cycle again. 
if your putting or have put your mother into flower i'd suggest totally removing the first 15cm's of lower branches and nip off the top calyx. this makes the plant bush rite out instead of been spindly and stretching resulting in better yeild. let me know how you get on, peace out


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *the only reason i flower clones is to pre sex the plant.*
> *i just built a machine for cheap that will out do most aeroponic spray cloners.let me get the details worked out and ill start a thread....PEACE*
> **


If youre using clones there is no reason to presex your plant. Your clone should have came from another female.


----------



## 346ss (Jun 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *3-4 days peace*


thank you sir


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Jun 1, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *3-4 days peace*


*yup yup !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 1, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> If youre using clones there is no reason to presex your plant. Your clone should have came from another female.


 exactly...that made no sense


----------



## pete bates (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the guy that was talking about presexing must have taken his clones from a plant that hadn't shown its sex yet. As far as mine are going, they've been under 24 hour light for a little over a week now and all are still alive. There is a little browning on the ends of the leaves of a couple of them that came off of the flowering plant, but other than that there is just a little stressing and curling of the leaves. I think we'll leave them in veg for at least another week and then put them outside. Any suggestions on when I should start giving the clones veg nutes?


----------



## Dopalicious (Jun 3, 2008)

Jriggs said:


> you wont get good yeields maybe 3-4 grams at the very top.


This is total BS

The answer is YES


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Jun 7, 2008)

Dopalicious said:


> This is total BS
> 
> The answer is YES


*
Good luck, ya wont get far without any roots.*


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 8, 2008)

To me the idea of having a clone , implies that it is rooted already. Now almost all clones are going to be Female, lets just assume this, only the females make buds. so IMO the answer is yes, you can take clones and go directly into flowering.

Now a CUTTING, that may or may not take off if put directly into flowering. Usually flowering means you are going to be using HPS lights, in my experience the cuttings under HPS tend to dry out and wilt away and roots never developed.


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jun 9, 2008)

let them get some roots then go for it


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Jun 9, 2008)

NoDrama said:


> To me the idea of having a clone , implies that it is rooted already. Now almost all clones are going to be Female, lets just assume this, only the females make buds. so IMO the answer is yes, you can take clones and go directly into flowering.
> 
> Now a CUTTING, that may or may not take off if put directly into flowering. Usually flowering means you are going to be using HPS lights, in my experience the cuttings under HPS tend to dry out and wilt away and roots never developed.


*
Right but you cant assume newbies know a clone is rooted and a clipping is a clone that hasn't rooted. hence the confusion with the poster, he was truly asking, Can you put a clipping directly into flower/12-12? Which is no.*


----------



## pete bates (Jun 9, 2008)

ChaoticMetal said:


> *Right but you cant assume newbies know a clone is rooted and a clipping is a clone that hasn't rooted. hence the confusion with the poster, he was truly asking, Can you put a clipping directly into flower/12-12? Which is no.*


Exactly chaoticmetal, I meant cutting, not clone. I thought I said that earlier. As far as yield goes, which is what that guy said was BS, I think the guy that said I would only get a couple of grams on top meant that if I put it straight into flowering that the clone wouldn't get very big. This is probably true, but I am actually planning on putting my clones outdoors to finish out their growth. I think this will help them get pretty big.


----------



## gotthat (Oct 2, 2009)

is it all right to put cuttings out side in the day and bring them back indoors during the night?


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 2, 2009)

as long as its ro0ted.,.,and sea of green method to get sum lollypops.,.,


----------



## gotthat (Oct 2, 2009)

will it be all right for this time of the year? just want a lil light then go back in doors


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 2, 2009)

I usually take clones and veg them two weeks under t5s and then flower,Ive been haveing 30 inch plants yielding about 20 to 30 grams per plant and have about 70 clones in a 6x6 closet,which I harvest ever 8 weeks.Ive got several new strains growing and some of them are in the 55 day range,More harvests sooner.I just read a new smoke report today on chernoble and this shits the bomb(3 phenos maybe 4)go to breedbay forums to check out that detailed pheno and smoke report(Herbilizer is the grower)


----------

